# Massive Prints Inc. Has anyone used them?



## RyanBS (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone used Massive Prints out of LA to do any printing? If so, what was your experience? Do they do quality work?
Thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes they do quality work. I am pretty sure that they don't take on new customers. They print for Affliction and other big name clothing lines. I have found a few huge shops like that. They don't advertise their services, and only work with their current high volume clients.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, Massive is well...Massive hehe. In addition to Affliction they do contract work for Hurley and other big brands.

If you are looking for a contract printer in So. Cal, PM me and I will give you some contacts.

Good luck,


----------

